# All djudex all dtime



## djudex

I've decided to make my own thread since, although I am awesome, not all of my pictures really belong in the GPAAPOY thread.

Here's the starter pic where I'm apparently still asleep







And because this is Dims and I know what the ladies are really here for here's another perspective


----------



## Zowie

Hurray, another pciture thread!
And now I won't have to browse creepily when I want to see pictures of you. 

I must say, I was standing next to a friend of mine the other day, who I consider a sky-scrapper. And he's 6'4. I can't even imagine how tall you'd be, do you have to bend down for doors? o_o
But more pictures would be nice. ^^


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Me love you long time!  heehee

Glad to see you've made your own thread! Subscribe!


----------



## djudex

omg I have e-stalkers!


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> omg I have e-stalkers!



dang tootin'


SUBSCRIBES


----------



## rabbitislove

You have no idea how long ive dreamed of this thread :wubu:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> You have no idea how long ive dreamed of this thread :wubu:



Aww you're going to make me :blush:

Breakfast! Scrambled eggs and old cheddar on a toasted flax bun with a little salt & pepper, vanilla yogurt mixed with Quaker Harvest Crunch and a glass of cranberry juice. Nomnomnomnom






Chilling after consuming the aforementioned tasty breakfast and beverage.






Aaaaaand ready to meet the day!


----------



## chicken legs

Ahhh the breakfast of champions and on really stylish plates..


----------



## Esther

Super dreamy thread!!:wubu:
Also, your stompin' grounds are SO TIDY. I love that!!


----------



## ashblonde

you are really messing with my stealth mode, mister!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I share your OCD cleanliness, sir, and I applaud you for it


----------



## Paquito

I applaud you for the sword on top of your entertainment system.


----------



## djudex

Fat Bastard Cooking With Judex!

Topless cookery! How shameless!











Meat sauce, much more appetizing in real life






Mmmmm healthy!






Everything happily burbling away






A nice Chilean red wine






...with a cheap ass cork






The end product! Flax infused spaghetti with meat sauce (fortified with the red wine!), California mix greens (broccoli, carrots and pea pods) and a nice glass of vino.






You know you want to nom that! :eat1:


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Super dreamy thread!!:wubu:
> Also, your stompin' grounds are SO TIDY. I love that!!





Ninja Glutton said:


> I share your OCD cleanliness, sir, and I applaud you for it



As they say cleanliness is close to Godliness and I'm pretty God-like! 



free2beme04 said:


> I applaud you for the sword on top of your entertainment system.



I have swords everywhere, I'm a ninja!!



ashblonde said:


> you are really messing with my stealth mode, mister!



I'll lend you one of my ninja outfits, you can be all sneaky and stuff


----------



## Zowie

HAHAHA. Okay, this needs to be a tv show, right now. Djudex, get yourself a camera, find a monkey to hold it, and action!
But, seems like a good way to roast your stomach, no?


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> seems like a good way to roast your stomach, no?



Mmmmm roast Judex


----------



## Zowie

That picture with the apple in your mouth comes to mind.


----------



## rabbitislove

Okay, Im not trying to imply anything but
a) I think I need a change of panties and
b) I think I need a menthol after I change those panties.


----------



## StarWitness

O HAI!


----------



## veil

ohhhh beautiful!


----------



## Esther

Can I join you for a meal on your wonderful squircle plates?


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> You know you want to nom that! :eat1:






Without a doubt....yes.

On a side thought...I might have asked this before but I have a horrible memory....does the "D" stand for dominate or the first letter of a name or something?


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Can I join you for a meal on your wonderful squircle plates?



lol sure, me and my squircle plates will be waiting to ply you with good food.



chicken legs said:


> On a side thought...I might have asked this before but I have a horrible memory....does the "D" stand for dominate or the first letter of a name or something?



My interwebs handle has been Dominex Judex for ages now, it's a slight bastardization of Latin meaning Lord Judge.


----------



## djudex

Given my druthers this is where I'd be staying this morning instead of heading out into the real world.


----------



## Zowie

Are you feeling okay?
But well, enjoy your day at home!

(there'sa great diagonal in this picture. Swords, naked man, Harry Potter books. Shows what I've got as priorities Xp)


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you feeling okay?
> But well, enjoy your day at home!
> 
> (there'sa great diagonal in this picture. Swords, naked man, Harry Potter books. Shows what I've got as priorities Xp)



I'm fine, I just would rather stay in bed today.

I've got a root canal in just under two hours from now and this afternoon I have to go see a client I'd rather not have to bother with. Bed is the far more palatable option


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Given my druthers this is where I'd be staying this morning instead of heading out into the real world.



My response:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz4uSYaGfi0


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> My response:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz4uSYaGfi0



If I had an airplane I'd be at your place already


----------



## chicken legs

rabbitislove said:


> My response:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz4uSYaGfi0



I love Prince....YAY!!!

I might have to make a mixtape for you guys. that included Adore, and Darling Nikki (either version..original & Foo Fighter style

What can I say but A.D.I.D.A.S.


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Given my druthers this is where I'd be staying this morning instead of heading out into the real world.



wow, you've got really nice taste.

also this picture is just too unfair.


----------



## StarWitness

Dude, you're making it really hard to look down my nose at the creepsters who comment on the Paysite Board.


----------



## djudex

It's lazy night at the Judex house :eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> It's lazy night at the Judex house :eat2:



Awe. When do we get to see the pics of you after you've eaten?


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Awe. When do we get to see the pics of you after you've eaten?



I'll take you an after pic tomorrow night


----------



## djudex

Okay I got distracted by a shiny object or something last night, I didn't get around to doing an après dinner photo but I took an early morning mini photo shoot this morning to make up for it. Now although the shots probably don't violate the EULA of Dims they should probably be kept to PM anyway. Ladies, if you want to see the elusive Judex in his morning environment fire me a PM.

And although I shouldn't have to say it I'll say it anyway please don't repost or disseminate any PM'd photos. Although I do seem to have at least a small exhibitionist streak I do so very much enjoy the illusion that I have control over who gets the photos.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> I love Prince....YAY!!!
> 
> I might have to make a mixtape for you guys. that included Adore, and Darling Nikki (either version..original & Foo Fighter style
> 
> What can I say but A.D.I.D.A.S.



You rock! Darling nikki is the best. Personaly, I like the foo version better. Something about the way he yells.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Nice pics!


----------



## Linda

djudex said:


> Given my druthers this is where I'd be staying this morning instead of heading out into the real world.



What the hell is wrong with me??? I am so distracted by your awesome room and color scheme. This is why I am single.


----------



## djudex

Whole wheat tortilla shells, health first!






Mmmm yummy! :eat1:






Cookin'! And yes, I do usually cook with no shirt on.






You can see where my tortilla shell burst, I didn't let it warm up enough first :doh:






It was pretty damn tasty if I do say so myself!






And as per request, the post meal chillaxin'


----------



## OneWickedAngel

:bow: Dude!! Belly, vambraces and swords, Oh my!** 
How many swords do you have? 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
** Yes, that was a picture request. 
You can thank me later in rep ladies!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...snip...
> 
> (there'sa great diagonal in this picture. Swords, naked man, Harry Potter books. Shows what I've got as priorities Xp)



Whew! I feel SO much better knowing I wasn't the only one scoping out the literature and decor while belly drooling - lol. But damn if that bed don't look _comfy_!:blush::blush:



djudex said:


> Whole wheat tortilla shells, health first!
> 
> Mmmm yummy! :eat1:
> 
> Cookin'! And yes, I do usually cook with no shirt on.
> 
> You can see where my tortilla shell burst, I didn't let it warm up enough first :doh:
> 
> It was pretty damn tasty if I do say so myself!
> 
> And as per request, the post meal chillaxin'



And he cooks!:bow: Shirtless!:happy: Le sigh!:smitten: Le swoon!:wubu:


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> :bow: Dude!! Belly, vambraces and swords, Oh my!**
> 
> ** Yes, that was a picture request.
> You can thank me later in rep ladies!



Been there, done that 









> How many swords do you have?



Eight. Nine if you count the bokuto. CHOPPA ALL YOR ARMS OFF!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*mr dj i am out of rep.....but lemme just say

you have lots of COUGAR REP.......:smitten:

I endorse this thread HIGHLY*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Been there, done that



*I know -- just not in THIS thread. Besides, you can't blame a woman for wanting an encore of such awesomeness now, can you?* 




> How many swords do you have?



Eight. Nine if you count the bokuto. CHOPPA ALL YOR ARMS OFF!!!

_*and puuurrrrrrrrrr*_


----------



## Zowie

No arms, no belly rubs, it seems a little problematic, no?


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> No arms, no belly rubs, it seems a little problematic, no?



That's a very good point....FREE EXTRA ARMS FOR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> Been there, done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight. Nine if you count the bokuto. CHOPPA ALL YOR ARMS OFF!!!



oh my! :smitten:

submissive never felt so good


----------



## djudex

My attempt at doing "The Hozay"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> My attempt at doing "The Hozay"



HAHAHAHAHA!

No! No! No! "The Hozay" is index fingers in, thumbs up! Get it right!

Take another picture and post it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> My attempt at doing "The Hozay"



heh, you've got the mouth, you just gotta point those thumbs skywards.


----------



## djudex

How's this?


----------



## chicken legs

I think you nailed it.


----------



## isamarie69

djudex said:


> How's this?



Lame i know, but i'm liking your appartment


----------



## Zowie

HAHAHA!
But Hozay still has it better, no doubt about that.


----------



## rabbitislove

Hahah. When you posted new pics, I was at work and had to wait 8 hours to check them out.

And now Im sitting here wishing I could kiss that cute double chin and those sexy stretchmarks. Am now making myself some bachelorette chow to boot on my cheap ass dollar store plates. Hahhaa. Oh life. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> How's this?



HAHAHAHA, fucking spot on.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. When you posted new pics, I was at work and had to wait 8 hours to check them out.
> 
> And now Im sitting here wishing I could kiss that cute double chin and those sexy stretchmarks. Am now making myself some bachelorette chow to boot on my cheap ass dollar store plates. Hahhaa. Oh life. :doh:



Come on over I have plenty of squircle plates 

Oh and the kissing part sounds pretty good too :wubu::wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Come on over I have plenty of squircle plates
> 
> Oh and the kissing part sounds pretty good too :wubu::wubu:



Hahhaa. Alright. Squircle plate first and then we'll see where it leads...


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Hahhaa. Alright. Squircle plate first and then we'll see where it leads...



You're on beautiful :happy:


----------



## likeitmatters

djudex said:


> How's this?




not bad but I think Horsay opens his mouth alot wider.....lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> How's this?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, fucking spot on.



Now you can't get any higher praise than when the man, the legend, the Hozay himself approves! 
*But am I wrong for desiring to see some hot sweet and sticky in there?*


----------



## rabbitislove

OneWickedAngel said:


> *But am I wrong for desiring to see some hot sweet and sticky in there?*
> 
> Like my va- I mean..errr....
> 
> NO RABBIT! TAKE THE HIGH ROAD! TAKE THE HIGH ROAD!
> 
> A cinnamon bun? A cinnamon bun can be all those things.


----------



## WillSpark

Or how about rabbit's vag?

There ya go.


----------



## rabbitislove

When Judex sees this tomorrow its gonna be like oh snap....


----------



## Esther




----------



## djudex

OH SNAP!:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## BigIzzy

Judex, thanks to you and this thread, I am seriously considering setting around a day and taking pics of my half naked self and then starting a thread of my own. Thank you for inspiring me to strip! lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rabbitislove said:


> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But am I wrong for desiring to see some hot sweet and sticky in there?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my va- I mean..errr....
> 
> NO RABBIT! TAKE THE HIGH ROAD! TAKE THE HIGH ROAD!
> 
> A cinnamon bun? A cinnamon bun can be all those things.
Click to expand...


But *of course* I was talking LOL!! aboutmycinnamon buns! Honest! :batting: 



BigIzzy said:


> Judex, thanks to you and this thread, I am seriously considering setting around a day and taking pics of my half naked self and then starting a thread of my own. Thank you for inspiring me to strip! lol


**finger taps LOUDLY** We're waiting...!


----------



## BigIzzy

OneWickedAngel said:


> But *of course* I was talking LOL!! aboutmycinnamon buns! Honest! :batting:
> 
> 
> **finger taps LOUDLY** We're waiting...!



:blush:Forgive me, but I'll need a little time, my computer crashed last week


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigIzzy said:


> :blush:Forgive me, but I'll need a little time, my computer crashed last week



Big mistake Sir, you can't promise or tease these women with pictures and not follow through. They'll go RABID!!!


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Big mistake Sir, you can't promise or tease these women with pictures and not follow through. They'll go RABID!!!





Growls Rabidly.


----------



## Tad

I've got to say I'm having a blast watching the FFA watching Djudex  Djude, keep taking pictures, this is the most fun thread on Dimensions at the moment!


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> I've got to say I'm having a blast watching the FFA watching Djudex  Djude, keep taking pictures, this is the most fun thread on Dimensions at the moment!



Not to worry, I'll keep snapping as long as they keep lovin' it.

Gettin' a haircut today, I'll take some pics after.


----------



## djudex

Here's my spanking new short haircut and trimmed chops (my glasses look kinda off kilter for some reason) -






And to apologize for the delay in posting it here's a picture of my nuts -

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/domjudex/Personal/SDC10230.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Awe, it shows off your cute chubby face. I loove it.

Annnd. I wanna put your salty nuts in my mouth. What? There's raisins in there! I love raisins!


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Annnd. I wanna put your salty nuts in my mouth.



They do look rather tasty if I do say so myself!


----------



## rabbitislove

If you havent noticed Im going for highest number of 
innappropriate sexual innuendos in one thread  

READ: Keep posting pictures, and this stuff will write itself


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> If you havent noticed Im going for highest number of
> innappropriate sexual innuendos in one thread
> 
> READ: Keep posting pictures, and this stuff will write itself



In that case, here's a photo of my staff -

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/domjudex/Personal/SDC10231.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rabbitislove said:


> ...snip...
> Annnd. I wanna put your salty nuts in my mouth. What? There's raisins in there! I love raisins!





djudex said:


> They do look rather tasty if I do say so myself!



*ROFLMAO!!!​*
I was so busy looking at DJudex' haircut pic I didn't notice link underneath. Thus Rabbit's comment, and Djudex' response, came clear out of left 
field for me until I backtracked the source. On man, the context is truly everything here. Now to go back and check out the staff.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> In that case, here's a photo of my staff -
> 
> http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/domjudex/Personal/SDC10231.jpg



I remember you mentioning your huge staff earlier on this boards. At least now we have the evidence to back it up


----------



## Amandy

I'm seeing lots of cute, but I'm not feeling the sinister... I gotta have more sinister <insert cowbell sound effect>


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> I'm seeing lots of cute, but I'm not feeling the sinister... I gotta have more sinister <insert cowbell sound effect>









So that's it, eh, Roger? After all this blood and effort, that's all you've got to say. "Because it's wrong" and "I'm playing God". That's what you've got. I wish I believed in you enough to be disappointed.

I have believed since I met you that you that you have no argument than force. This does little to dispel that notion.

No, don't bother, Roger. You are not a thinker. You are bad at it. You have spent all your time on learning how to fight people who disagree with you and no time at all learning why you fight. You risk death every day against monsters like me, and when someone finally bothers to ask you why, you say "because it's wrong". As for playing God, well, someone has to. There's a vacancy, if you hadn't noticed...

Now, I will give you this much. You were willing to risk your freedom and your life in pursuit of an abstract principle, even if it isn't one that you really comprehend. There is a ludicrous sort of integrity in that, so I am going to do the same in exchange. Here is the offer I make: I will let you free, and once you are free, I will offer you no resistance. I will give myself up to you. You may arrest me. You can send me to jail or to a madhouse or you can even kill me if you like. I would imagine that despite your false piety about the sanctity of all the lives I took, you would be very happy to see me dead. And you can go to your people and tell them what I have done, that I was worse than the vilest murderer. You can tell the world the truth: that I kidnapped people, that I murdered children, that I took human beings and tortured them to death in aid of hideous experiments. Everyone will praise you and tell you that you are a hero for having done away with someone as awful as me.

But before I let you go... I will destroy all my work. I will burn my papers, I will wreck my experiments, I will delete the records from my computers. All evidence of what I have done here--all save those lifeless things in the next room--will be gone. I will be, to the world, nothing but a purposeless killer not better than the lunatic serial killers your country produces in such quantity. No one will know why I did what I did, no one but you. And all that I've worked for will be for nothing, and all of those lives will well and truly be wasted, thrown away to no good end. Only you will know the greatness that I acheived through death and through will. I will give up what I have worked for all these years; but I will not let you have the fruits of my effort without recognition of their cost.

It's all in your hands now, Roger. You can have me, or you can have what I have done.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Niiice combo of pic and speech. All that was missing was *the diabolical laughter*.


----------



## djudex

Man, tough crowd for the sinister look! :huh:

Alrighty.... how's about this one?


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> Man, tough crowd for the sinister look! :huh:
> 
> Alrighty.... how's about this one?



so, speaking of bondage...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Man, tough crowd for the sinister look! :huh:
> 
> Alrighty.... how's about this one?




Deeply shadowed, sinister, hallowed
Too late you see my warning was true
This sin my choice, in evil rejoice
"Oh, I will be the death of you"


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Man, tough crowd for the sinister look! :huh:
> 
> Alrighty.... how's about this one?



Awwwee Somebody looks like they need to cuddle


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Awwwee Somebody looks like they need to cuddle



I always need a cuddle, even when I'm evil!


----------



## Zowie

Haha, I just have this image of you brightening back to the Hozay-picture if she cuddled you.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I always need a cuddle, even when I'm evil!



Thats what they tell me in Social Work and Yoga school. Evil people need love too. 

Also LOL at Bionics comment. Your making me blush girl.


----------



## Esther

Hahaha. For some reason I just pictured Schwarzenegger watching Jamie Lee Curtis dance in 'True Lies'.


----------



## rabbitislove

Dance...dance sexy....

Oh my God True Lies. Sooo awesomely bad!


----------



## djudex

I'm heading to Markham next week! Jude on the road, stay tuned!


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I'm heading to Markham next week! Jude on the road, stay tuned!



All I have to say is.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHKXjRliWi8


----------



## djudex

Got to meet Melian tonight, she's such a little scamp! :happy:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Got to meet Melian tonight, she's such a little scamp! :happy:



Na zdrowie, part-Polish friend 

He's hot, btw. Everyone should try to bang him.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> He's hot, btw. Everyone should try to bang him.



I can't even begin to state how much I endorse this point of view.


----------



## Esther

You're BOTH hot.


----------



## djudex

Let's face it, we're all hot.


----------



## Melian

I look like a fool....but at least this is photographic evidence that I am a real person and not a troll (despite the fact that I am somewhat trollish).


----------



## djudex

The pic I took of you you're looking like the little hottie you are, I'll send it to you when I get home and you can decide if you want to post it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Na zdrowie, part-Polish friend
> 
> He's hot, btw. Everyone should try to bang him.



Dammit! I don't know which one of you I am more jealous of right now!


----------



## rabbitislove

I wanna be all up in that hug. For real.

Why oh why did I ever leave Canada?


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> I wanna be all up in that hug. For real.
> 
> Why oh why did I ever leave Canada?



Kidnapped by Gypsies?


----------



## rabbitislove

More like kidnapped by my parents. Hahaha.
Dad got a better job in Michigan when I was almost 9 and we were on the move. Then at 22 I got tired of living in a crappy economy and not doing anything and moved to Colorado and love it


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> More like kidnapped by my parents. Hahaha.
> Dad got a better job in Michigan when I was almost 9 and we were on the move. Then at 22 I got tired of living in a crappy economy and not doing anything and moved to Colorado and love it



That's no excuse


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dammit! I don't know which one of you I am more jealous of right now!



Yep, that about sums it up


----------



## Zowie

So yeah, how was it, what's you guys do, give us the dirt!


----------



## djudex

I'll make a real post tomorrow, too tired now :blink:


----------



## djudex

Back from Toronto and my head is killing me! YAY! Stupid teeny airplanes :doh:

This was the view from my hotel room window, not too bad considering the area







I hate these beds, they're the kind where you can control the firmness on either side individually. They basically are a pair of air mattresses with built in air pumps in the bed frame and if you don't have a body laying on them they aren't firmed up so if you roll over you drop down into the other half which then firms up. Way annoying.






The shower.... I don't know who designs these things but whomever designed this one needs a slap. The handle hump in the back wall makes it so that I am about two inches wider than the shower stall.








bionic_eggplant said:


> So yeah, how was it, what's you guys do, give us the dirt!



We hooked up at the Pacific Mall which is this trippy little Asian mall which was, to me, very surreal. It was like we had suddenly been transported to Japan or something, even the signs were mostly in another language (Chinese or Japanese, I have no idea).

We trekked through the mall and out the other side to the Great Khan Mongolian Grill which was pretty cool!






It was one of those restaurants where you choose your meat, pile on your veggies and sauces and they grill it up for you as you watch, it was neato and tasty! :eat1:

We had some good grub and a couple of drinks and jabbered away for a few hours before we both had to split. We walked down to the bus stop where she hopped on the transit and then I caught a cab back to the hotel. It's too bad we only had the chance to hang out for a few hours, I had a great time! :happy:


----------



## djudex

And to make up for the lack of pictures lately (potentially NSFW but probably not) - SCANDALOUS


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> And to make up for the lack of pictures lately (potentially NSFW but probably not) - SCANDALOUS



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

You should have showed up looking like that! And yeah, it's too bad that there wasn't more time - I actually spent more time taking the subway/bus than hanging out. Then it decided to pour rain for hours, so that was also lovely. At the MG, you should have seen the look of disgust on his face when I created a dish of squid, pineapple, corn, chili pepper and then soaked it in hotsauce. Om nom nom nom.

Pacific Mall is effed up in a glorious way (it's mostly Chinese and Korean, with some Japanese, btw). All the stores are basically little glass booths that are arranged in rows, and you can buy every variety of stereotypically Asian goods, from Hello Kitty pillows and cosplay costumes to knock-off watches and pirated DVDs. It sounded like a rave was starting in the basement as we were leaving...again, if there was more time, I would have dragged him. Hahahaha. :bow:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> At the MG, you should have seen the look of disgust on his face when I created a dish of squid, pineapple, corn, chili pepper and then soaked it in hotsauce. Om nom nom nom.



So wrong....so very wrong


----------



## Zowie

Heh, that's so cool, I'm glad you guys had a good time! I keep telling myself that I have to go to Toronto, but I never have a good enough reason to. Or I lack balls, whatever.
Were you there on business, or just to meet up?

As for the NSFW, there was probably some FFA on the street that happened to look up at the time. I bet you made her life, hahaha.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Heh, that's so cool, I'm glad you guys had a good time! I keep telling myself that I have to go to Toronto, but I never have a good enough reason to. Or I lack balls, whatever.
> Were you there on business, or just to meet up?
> 
> As for the NSFW, there was probably some FFA on the street that happened to look up at the time. I bet you made her life, hahaha.



You don't need a reason - you should just come up! It's a cheap trip, especially when VIA is offering 60% off tickets. They just finished one of those offers and, coincidentally, I snapped some up for a trip to Montreal in late July.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> You don't need a reason - you should just come up! It's a cheap trip, especially when VIA is offering 60% off tickets. They just finished one of those offers and, coincidentally, I snapped some up for a trip to Montreal in late July.



Yeah, one of my current classmates is moving to downtown TO for university in early June, I figured I might just go and crash with her for a little, because yes, VIA is ridiculously cheap. 
You're going to be here for the Just for Laughs festival!


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're going to be here for the Just for Laughs festival!



<_<

>_>

*reschedules trip*


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> Na zdrowie, part-Polish friend
> 
> He's hot, btw. Everyone should try to bang him.



What a cute pic you guys..:happy:

I especially like the moob on the shoulder...mmmmm


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> And to make up for the lack of pictures lately (potentially NSFW but probably not) - SCANDALOUS



Gorgious as always. Tell you what, Ill take some new pics for here if you do


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Gorgious as always. Tell you what, Ill take some new pics for here if you do



Now that's a deal I can get behind!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Now that's a deal I can get behind!



MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## djudex

They're uploading as we speak, get the knot outta yer panties! :kiss2:


----------



## djudex




----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, totally reading Melian's posts.


----------



## Paquito

And then Melian is gonna read djudex's post of him reading Melian's post and then...


----------



## Melian

free2beme04 said:


> And then Melian is gonna read djudex's post of him reading Melian's post and then...



I do more interesting things while reading his posts.


----------



## rabbitislove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI1bnxotNVo


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

free2beme04 said:


> And then Melian is gonna read djudex's post of him reading Melian's post and then...



hahahahaha, oh man, I just woke up my roommate because I laughed so hard at this.

fuck him, I HATE my roommate, and I hate that he's so stupid . . . oh, wrong thread.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahahaha, oh man, I just woke up my roommate because I laughed so hard at this.
> 
> fuck him, I HATE my roommate, and I hate that he's so stupid . . . oh, wrong thread.



LOL It's never the wrong thread to randomly express your hatred for an idiot


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> And then Melian is gonna read djudex's post of him reading Melian's post and then...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## djudex

I'm noticing a distinct lack of rabbit pictures in this thread...

/taps his foot and looks at his watch


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I'm noticing a distinct lack of rabbit pictures in this thread...
> 
> /taps his foot and looks at his watch



I'm so clever.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm so clever.



Aww . . . adorable rabbit ahah very clever haha.:happy:


----------



## djudex

RABBITS!


----------



## Zowie

Okay okay okay okay.
Djudex. Find a rabbit. Take your shirt off, hold said rabbit, and take a picture. It'll be epic.


----------



## bigjmccoy




----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay okay okay okay.
> Djudex. Find a rabbit. Take your shirt off, hold said rabbit, and take a picture. It'll be epic.



Sorry, all I have is a penguin.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Sorry, all I have is a penguin.



I don't like the look on your face, the lack of a shirt, and the innocence of that penguin.

I need to make a phonecall.


----------



## Paquito

All we're missing is a windowless van and a bowl of candy.


----------



## djudex

Sorry, all I have is a truck and unsalted peanuts :huh:


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Sorry, all I have is a truck and unsalted peanuts :huh:



With the right crowd you may have just the thing.


----------



## Paquito

djudex said:


> Sorry, all I have is a truck and unsalted peanuts :huh:



This isn't something you can half-ass. Go creeper or go home.


----------



## djudex

I am at home, that's why I have my penguin with me!


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> I am at home, that's why I have my penguin with me!



As long as it is all consensual...


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> As long as it is all consensual...



DON'T YOU JUDGE OUR LOVE!!!!


----------



## Melian

*stabs the penguin*


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> *stabs the penguin*


----------



## Esther

Don't worry WillSpark, I have a whole van full of penguins in my garage. Want to come take a look?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> *stabs the penguin*



hahahaah, this made me laugh hysterically, and then I immediately thought of the well known internets saying. 

TITS OR GTFO

That is all.


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> DON'T YOU JUDGE OUR LOVE!!!!



everyone need a close friend, a confidante, a compani--no, a compenguin.


----------



## Zowie

free2beme04 said:


> This isn't something you can half-ass. Go creeper or go home.



You sound like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You sound like you know what you're doing.



I'll be having a seminar in Las Vegas soon.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> Don't worry WillSpark, I have a whole van full of penguins in my garage. Want to come take a look?


----------



## BigIzzy

free2beme04 said:


> This isn't something you can half-ass. Go creeper or go home.



well, as to the original proposal of a djudex posing with a rabbit, the thought did cross my mind of combining that pic of rabbit meditating and a pic of djudex laying down with no shirt on....annnndd...TAADAAA...djudex posing shirtless with a rabbit! :blush::doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> I'll be having a seminar in Las Vegas soon.



BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 
And zing! *(you are so wrong it's tight -wish like hell I could it to you rep)*
Where the fuck is Beej's "Damn You Rep Gods!" LOL CAT when I need it?!?!


----------



## JenFromOC

free2beme04 said:


> I'll be having a seminar in Las Vegas soon.




LOL Oh hellzzzz, I can't stop laughing...


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> Where the fuck is Beej's "Damn You Rep Gods!" LOL CAT when I need it?!?!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> LOL Oh hellzzzz, I can't stop laughing...



I KNOW, I just came back to post that I'm STILL laughing with Free when I see...



Blackjack said:


>



DAAAYUUUM that was fast, Kev! I say your name on Dims and you appear just like that?! I'm going to bed and calling your name out loud


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> DAAAYUUUM that was fast, Kev! I say your name on Dims and you appear just like that?! I'm going to bed and calling your name out loud



Randomly checked the thread.  But I can't show up, I'm working on material. Guest speaker at free2's seminar and all. I need to find some new .gif images implying fapping for it.


----------



## Paquito

I'd just like to thank you all for the creeper honor you have bestowed upon me. Now if you don't mind, I have some vans that need window removal and mustaches to grow.


----------



## bigjmccoy

free2beme04 said:


> I'd just like to thank you all for the creeper honor you have bestowed upon me. Now if you don't mind, I have some vans that need window removal and mustaches to grow.



Don't forget the "free candy" sign!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*sorry to change the topic....but just curious about this djudex all the time thing....how in the hell do you take those pictures ?

or is someone else taking them; which would make perfect sense*


----------



## BigChaz

bigjmccoy said:


> Don't forget the "free candy" sign!


----------



## veil

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sorry to change the topic....but just curious about this djudex all the time thing....how in the hell do you take those pictures ?
> 
> or is someone else taking them; which would make perfect sense*



he needs to have a mirror set up to show us, which can then be reflected in another mirror, for djudex into infinity.


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sorry to change the topic....but just curious about this djudex all the time thing....how in the hell do you take those pictures ?
> 
> or is someone else taking them; which would make perfect sense*



I have a digital camera with a 10 second timer mode, nobody here but me I'm afraid. I'm just good at staging


----------



## djudex

Some light reading from work, the ones on the left and right I got during my course in Toronto and my boss gave me the one in the middle during our quarterly leadership team meeting yesterday. Mmm knowledge...:eat2:






I also got this fine section of nylon rope during my training course. It was used as a prop in a demonstration on how to Display, Prompt and Release in a training session. I'm sure there are other uses for it though.


----------



## Esther

I could come show you all the knots I learned in girl scouts.


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> I also got this fine section of nylon rope during my training course. It was used as a prop in a demonstration on how to Display, Prompt and Release in a training session. I'm sure there are other uses for it though.


 
Oh dear... :blush: :wubu:


----------



## djudex

Finally got off my ample ass and picked up a dining room set! There is still some rearranging that needs to be done to make sure there's enough room for people who're sitting at the table but I think it looks dern sexy!














Who's coming over for dinner?


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> Finally got off my ample ass and picked up a dining room set! There is still some rearranging that needs to be done to make sure there's enough room for people who're sitting at the table but I think it looks dern sexy!
> 
> 
> Who's coming over for dinner?



***jumps up and down***mememememe:eat2:

by the by....super cute dining set.


----------



## LovesBigMen

djudex said:


> Finally got off my ample ass and picked up a dining room set! There is still some rearranging that needs to be done to make sure there's enough room for people who're sitting at the table but I think it looks dern sexy!
> 
> ]
> 
> Who's coming over for dinner?



Looks very sexy indeed.
and hmm since your food looks good dinner would be awesome!:happy:


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Finally got off my ample ass and picked up a dining room set! There is still some rearranging that needs to be done to make sure there's enough room for people who're sitting at the table but I think it looks dern sexy!
> 
> Who's coming over for dinner?



i think you probably need a pic of yourself at said table, you know, for scale 

in all seriousness, the set is wonderful, you have such great taste! it's very classy yet still full of personality. how the hell are you not taken? a big, kinda dorky cute guy with great taste who likes to cook... jesus, if i didn't have an albertan of my own...


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> i think you probably need a pic of yourself at said table, you know, for scale



Once I pick up some sweet ass placemats this weekend I'll take a pic of myself having a nice big plate of yum!



> in all seriousness, the set is wonderful, you have such great taste! it's very classy yet still full of personality. how the hell are you not taken? a big, kinda dorky cute guy with great taste who likes to cook... jesus, if i didn't have an albertan of my own...



I think a lot of women I meet casually assume I'm gay, mostly due to several of those reasons you mentioned. Either that or Alberta is hideously short on fatty lovers. Maybe both. I dunno.


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Once I pick up some sweet ass placemats this weekend I'll take a pic of myself having a nice big plate of yum!



i wish i could send you copies of the sweet placemats/tablecloths i have from the early 70s. they range from hippie-trendy to classic, and that's not even counting the fun ones from the 30s-40s i have to go with the fiestaware that was my grandmother's. it's like someone sent me an ADD rainbow for my table!





> I think a lot of women I meet casually assume I'm gay, mostly due to several of those reasons you mentioned. Either that or Alberta is hideously short on fatty lovers. Maybe both. I dunno.



both of these options break my damn heart, you deserve a remarkable lady.


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> both of these options break my damn heart, you deserve a remarkable lady.



Awww shucks :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## djudex

Apparently I'm also very intimidating when first met. I guess being 6'7, 450lbs. with mutton chops and a mainly black wardrobe is a little scary or so the Second Cup girl told me this morning


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> I guess being 6'7, 450lbs.



OMG. Now I see why you live way up there... fortress of solitude! Those stats+cute+sexy= you are Superman.

:smitten: 

amirite?


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Apparently I'm also very intimidating when first met. I guess being 6'7, 450lbs. with mutton chops and a mainly black wardrobe is a little scary or so the Second Cup girl told me this morning



I dated a guy that was 6'7 about 400lbs...I wanted to hump him immediately as soon as I saw him. It was uncontrollable. He didn't intimidate me at all


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> OMG. Now I see why you live way up there... fortress of solitude! Those stats+cute+sexy= you are Superman.
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> amirite?



I'm not sayin' but I'm sayin', you know what I'm sayin'?








JenFromOC said:


> I dated a guy that was 6'7 about 400lbs...I wanted to hump him immediately as soon as I saw him. It was uncontrollable. He didn't intimidate me at all



So I should plan a trip to California is what I'm hearing :batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> I dated a guy that was 6'7 about 400lbs...I wanted to hump him immediately as soon as I saw him. It was uncontrollable. He didn't intimidate me at all




*hahaha...i had a bf that was 6'4 and 400+++ no idea how much,,,and i am 5' barely.....more like 4'11.75 but who's measuring....and yeah....he= teddybear initially........


6'7" that's kinda imposing...most def*


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I think a lot of women I meet casually assume I'm gay, mostly due to several of those reasons you mentioned. Either that or Alberta is hideously short on fatty lovers. Maybe both. I dunno.



You give off zero gay vibe. 

You're just really hot, so women probably assume you are out of their league, already taken or both.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Apparently I'm also very intimidating when first met. I guess being 6'7, 450lbs. with mutton chops and a mainly black wardrobe is a little scary or so the Second Cup girl told me this morning



If I had a vagina I would spread for you.

Edit: One can make two assumptions from this. In some other strange world I am a gay dude with a vagina or an actual woman. Imagine whichever floats your boat

P.S. - Not gay


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> If I had a vagina I would spread for you.
> 
> Edit: One can make two assumptions from this. In some other strange world I am a gay dude with a vagina or an actual woman. Imagine whichever floats your boat
> 
> P.S. - Not gay



Now that you've admitted it, I question your sobriety at every post.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Now that you've admitted it, I question your sobriety at every post.



No just slightly retarded and/or insane


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> You give off zero gay vibe.
> 
> You're just really hot, so women probably assume you are out of their league, already taken or both.



Yeah baby! I like your interpretation much better :happy:



BigChaz said:


> If I had a vagina I would spread for you.
> 
> Edit: One can make two assumptions from this. In some other strange world I am a gay dude with a vagina or an actual woman. Imagine whichever floats your boat
> 
> P.S. - Not gay



I just don't even know what to think about this...thanks?

On a side note -

May 29, 2010. I want my global warming now please.


----------



## Zowie

HOLY SHIT. 
We've got the opposite problem. The quebec strawberries started coming out, they're what? A month early? Because it's so hot here. It went up to 38 earlier this week.


But that's some nice snow. Go make a snowman and take a picture with it.


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> So I should plan a trip to California is what I'm hearing :batting:




Absolutely LOL


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> On a side note -
> 
> May 29, 2010. I want my global warming now please.



Gah! It's sooo hot here.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Gah! It's sooo hot here.



Sorry, I will try to tone it down a bit. Sometimes I lose control.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Sorry, I will try to tone it down a bit. Sometimes I lose control.



You better! I'm frigg'n sweltering.


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> No just slightly retarded and/or insane



Join the club.


----------



## seasuperchub84

You guys should see western washington. Its like 40 degrees here. ITS ALMOST JUNE.

:-(


----------



## djudex

Yarrr, ay jus' got back from a long sea voyage an' thar be no smilin' girlie a'waitin' fer me atop the widah's walk.... yarrr... 






But that's okay because I have a sexy table!


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Yarrr, ay jus' got back from a long sea voyage an' thar be no smilin' girlie a'waitin' fer me atop the widah's walk.... yarrr...



Marry me. Now.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Marry me. Now.



Golly! Since you asked so nicely let's do this thing! Do you enjoy cold winters and free health care?


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Golly! Since you asked so nicely let's do this thing! Do you enjoy cold winters and free health care?



Cold winters, sure, why not? Free health care? Maybe you shouldn't get me started on that rant LOL


----------



## djudex

Not a big fan of socialised medicine?


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Not a big fan of socialised medicine?



Noooo, I'm not lol


----------



## djudex

Oooooooo! Tell me more! This is the juicy stuff!


----------



## djudex

Not going to bite eh?  Spoilsport!


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Not going to bite eh?  Spoilsport!



Ahhhh you're really trying to bait me LOL


----------



## djudex

Darn tootin'!


----------



## djudex

I got some new throw pillows for my couch but uh... you can't really see them for some reason...


----------



## djudex

Maybe if there was less in the way...


----------



## FatAndProud

You are handsome!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Maybe if there was less in the way...



*POUNCE*


----------



## bigjmccoy

What pillows? Too much MER in da way!


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> *POUNCE*



That's what I'm sayin'


----------



## talpa

Melian said:


> *POUNCE*


Yup, I'm saying that too. Mmm mmm.


----------



## djudex

Breakfast time! No pouncing until after the meal is done please :eat1:


----------



## talpa

djudex said:


> Breakfast time! No pouncing until after the meal is done please :eat1:


Hey, we can wait. 




*checks time on watch*


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Breakfast time! No pouncing until after the meal is done please :eat1:



most important meal of the day!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Breakfast time! No pouncing until after the meal is done please :eat1:



Do you want some squid rings with that?


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Breakfast time! No pouncing until after the meal is done please :eat1:



That bowl looks like its an inch thick. What kind of super amazing bowl is that?


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Do you want some squid rings with that?



Um no thanks :blink:



BigChaz said:


> That bowl looks like its an inch thick. What kind of super amazing bowl is that?



...the one I eat my Shreddies out of? It's just a normal bowl. I mean it's sweet because it's all red and black and junk but other than that, just a normal bowl.


----------



## djudex

Used my new dining room set for the first official dinner! My mother and her husband came over for dinner tonight and I made some pretty kick ass food if I do say so myself! I don't have pics of it though, that would have been weird somehow...

I made some beef strips in the crock pot with a sauce made from soy sauce, beef broth, an onion, some garlic and ginger and a little sesame oil. It was served over brown basmati rice with a salad on the side made of two kinds of lettuce, shredded carrot, purple cabbage and a yellow pepper. Desert was lemon gelato with fresh, sliced strawberries over top.

It was yumtastic. :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Used my new dining room set for the first official dinner! My mother and her husband came over for dinner tonight and I made some pretty kick ass food if I do say so myself! I don't have pics of it though, that would have been weird somehow...
> 
> I made some beef strips in the crock pot with a sauce made from soy sauce, beef broth, an onion, some garlic and ginger and a little sesame oil. It was served over brown basmati rice with a salad on the side made of two kinds of lettuce, shredded carrot, purple cabbage and a yellow pepper. Desert was lemon gelato with fresh, sliced strawberries over top.
> 
> It was yumtastic. :eat2:



^5 crockpot brother. I made soup in mine for dinner! We are men of great taste I do declare.


----------



## djudex

Crock pots are the worlds best invention hands down. Forget polio vaccine, forget the wheel the crock pot is where it's at! :bow:


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Used my new dining room set for the first official dinner! My mother and her husband came over for dinner tonight and I made some pretty kick ass food if I do say so myself! I don't have pics of it though, that would have been weird somehow...
> 
> I made some beef strips in the crock pot with a sauce made from soy sauce, beef broth, an onion, some garlic and ginger and a little sesame oil. It was served over brown basmati rice with a salad on the side made of two kinds of lettuce, shredded carrot, purple cabbage and a yellow pepper. Desert was lemon gelato with fresh, sliced strawberries over top.
> 
> It was yumtastic. :eat2:



that sounds amazing and (sans beef) sounds exactly like the contents of whatever i'm making in my wok at the time. do you like spicy food? you should head to an asian market and pick up some szechuan pepper oil, just a few drops is awesome and more is even more awesome.


----------



## djudex

On the job. I missed lunch and I was getting hungry!


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> On the job. I missed lunch and I was getting hungry!



*can't rep you....without spreading rep around or something
but i must admit....no matter what you are wearing or NOT wearing or eating or about to munch...you are just freaking edible, huggable and way to squeezable

*COUGAR REP**


----------



## Esther

Looks TASTY.


----------



## djudex

Tastes like electrons! :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## likeitmatters

djudex said:


> On the job. I missed lunch and I was getting hungry!



you mean now you are all WIRED UP? lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> On the job. I missed lunch and I was getting hungry!



And after you've fixed the copier, do you test it by photocopying your pressed your cheek against the glass?


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> And after you've fixed the copier, do you test it by photocopying your pressed your cheek against the glass?



I make the jammed paper into little origami masterpieces and then photocopy the results which are then sold on eBay to help fund my pizza addiction.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I confess that I'm really enjoying this thread! Does this post belong in the confessions thread?


----------



## djudex

Made use of the patio this morning and laid out in the sun like a happy whale. Once the tan comes in I'll take some photos!


----------



## Amandy

apparently I need to whore my rep around more before I can hit you again


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> apparently I need to whore my rep around more before I can hit you again



Just knowing you thought about it is good enough for me :happy:


----------



## djudex

You know, garlic and ginger are a lot harder to mash up than I thought they would be...










Cheeeekan gud!






Check out that salad, you know it's amazing!










Mmmm watermelon :eat2:






Strawberries about to be sliced to put on top of the gelato






You know you want to be over here eatin' that!






That's some classy seatin'


----------



## Zowie

Can I come over for dinner? 

You know what? This thread always makes me miss Rabbit.

And add a little large-grained salt when you're putting garlic and ginger in the mortar. Honest, it makes miracles.


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Can I come over for dinner?



You'll have to run real fast, we're eating in a little over an hour and a half.



> You know what? This thread always makes me miss Rabbit.



Awww I miss her too. She's doing good though!



> And add a little large-grained salt when you're putting garlic and ginger in the mortar. Honest, it makes miracles.



I'll try that next time, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> Awww I miss her too. She's doing good though!



Alright, good, I'm happy you're keeping up with her. Tell her I said hi or something.


----------



## Paquito

djudex said:


> *gelato*



I've already gone to Alberta, snuck into your house, and eaten your gelato.

Sprawled across your dining table of course.

It was delicious. :happy:


----------



## djudex

OH MY GOD GELATO THIEF!!!!!!

LEGGO MY G... no wait that doesn't work...

GETOUTTO MY GELATO!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IDK..looks like iceberg lettuce to me 

i am big on baby spinach and field greens and romaine mixture everyday for lunch w/grilled chicken or tuna and MUST HAVE cherry tomatoes.... 

otherwise...dinner was probably nom nom*


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> You know, garlic and ginger are a lot harder to mash up than I thought they would be...



they REALLY are, but honestly i find that makes the fun. i didn't know about the salt trick, i'll have to try that!

ginger & garlic are my faves, i'm allergic/sensitive to so many delicious things, i'm just glad i still have those.


----------



## djudex




----------



## Zowie

I was just wondering where this thread had gone to.  We appreciate your butt-love, Djudex.


----------



## BigChaz

I too appreciate your butt love. Truly, butt love is the only love that matters.


----------



## bigjmccoy

I Love you man!!! (but you can't have my Butt Light)


----------



## Paquito

What what, in the butt?

Answer: love.


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> What what, in the butt?
> 
> Answer: love.



Wow. That was poetic.


----------



## Paquito

I know what the Beatles were singing about now.

"All you need is love...all you need is love...all you need is love, love... love from Djudex's butt..."


----------



## Blackjack

Paquito said:


> I know what the Beatles were singing about now.
> 
> "All you need is love...all you need is love...all you need is love, love... love from Djudex's butt..."



I like the song "Hey Djudex" better.

Unfortunately my brain done melted in the heat so I can't make up any lyrics.


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack said:


> I like the song "Hey Djudex" better.
> 
> Unfortunately my brain done melted in the heat so I can't make up any lyrics.



If you're gonna one up me, make sure you have it all planned out.


----------



## Blackjack

Paquito said:


> If you're gonna one up me, make sure you have it all planned out.



IT'S LIKE THREE HUNDRED DEGREES HERE DUDE AND I HAVE NO AIR CONDITIONING.

too hot, i am not can brain


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> IT'S LIKE THREE HUNDRED DEGREES HERE DUDE AND I HAVE NO AIR CONDITIONING.
> 
> too hot, i am not can brain



Conneticut? It's like 111 where I am . . .


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack said:


> IT'S LIKE THREE HUNDRED DEGREES HERE DUDE AND I HAVE NO AIR CONDITIONING.
> 
> too hot, i am not can brain



Normally I would just keep bugging you, but it's fucking hot in this bitch and I'm sweating like a motherfucker.

You have a reprieve. For now.


----------



## Zowie

It's freaking hot here too. And daaaaaammmmmppp. I am scantily clad.


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's freaking hot here too. And daaaaaammmmmppp. I am scantily clad.



SCANDALOUS!!!




scantilous?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's freaking hot here too. And daaaaaammmmmppp. *I am scantily clad*.



My plan to cause global warming in order to make hot FFAs strip off the layers is working.

Muahahaha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's freaking hot here too. And daaaaaammmmmppp. I am scantily clad.



What are you wearing???? :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> My plan to cause global warming in order to make hot FFAs strip off the layers is working.
> 
> Muahahaha.



I live in the north. There are a lot of layers to take off.


----------



## Blackjack

bionic_eggplant said:


> I live in the north. There are a lot of layers to take off.



In other words, "scantily clad" means "sans parka".


----------



## Zowie

Blackjack said:


> In other words, "scantily clad" means "sans parka".



Kept my hat on though!






Ugh... This picture looks very fake. But I'm too lazy to take anything "everyday".


----------



## taobear

LOL I love it


----------



## taobear

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's freaking hot here too. And daaaaaammmmmppp. I am scantily clad.



Just how scantily clad are we talking???? :smitten:


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> Kept my hat on though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... This picture looks very fake. But I'm too lazy to take anything "everyday".



Nice raccoon hat


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> Kept my hat on though!
> 
> 
> Ugh... This picture looks very fake. But I'm too lazy to take anything "everyday".



You're so pretty, bionic!


----------



## Zowie

Just think, that hat and nothing else. I'm the Canadian Babe of everyone's dreams.


Of course, I'm posting this Djudex's thread. He' the original Canadian Babe.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Kept my hat on though!
> 
> Ugh... This picture looks very fake. But I'm too lazy to take anything "everyday".



OMG B.E.!!!:bow:

You're so fucking adorable! And that racoon hat is just aces on you! You absolutely MUST post this in th cute thread! You must! You must! You must!

Ummm -er- sorry Djudex, but me thinks your thread has just been temporarily stolen by the awesomesauce!


----------



## Paquito

The only way to turn the tides of this thread is for both parties to take a scandalous pic together. 

SO IT WAS WRITTEN, SO IT SHALL BE.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> The only way to turn the tides of this thread is for both parties to take a scandalous pic together.
> 
> SO IT WAS WRITTEN, SO IT SHALL BE.



Both parties? Me and Djudex?


Have you looked at a map recently?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Both parties? Me and Djudex?
> 
> 
> Have you looked at a map recently?



Where there's a will, there's a way. I will it, so you better fucking find a way.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. I will it, so you better fucking find a way.



HAHAAHA, awesome. 

Paquito, I have to ask, is your name Francisco?


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAAHA, awesome.
> 
> Paquito, I have to ask, is your name Francisco?



Nah haha, it's Kyle. When I was in my Spanish class, the teacher gave us Mexican/Spanish names so that it flowed easier when we were speaking Spanish in class. It was pretty easy for everyone (Nick became Nico, Kishan became Carlos, etc.), but the K's are pretty difficult. I basically had to choose between Paco or Pepe. So Paco it was, and now pretty much everyone calls me that.

And then since my friend's dad's name is Francisco, I usually get teased when I see him about being "Fransisco Jr."


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> *Where there's a will, there's a way.* I will it, so you better fucking find a way.



And here I am! So do it!


----------



## djudex

Paquito said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. I will it, so you better fucking find a way.


----------



## Paquito

djudex said:


>



Bahahaha, outstanding.


----------



## Blackjack

djudex said:


> MeandBionic.jpg



If I could rep you more than once for that by god I would.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> MeandBionic.jpg



BWAHAHAHAHA! EFFIN ACE! AND REP!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> ....cute pic....




Ah....I miss you. I want another few hours.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Ah....I miss you. I want another few hours.



You coming over here this time?


----------



## djudex

I'll even let you crash on the couch and everything!


----------



## Melian

So generous......


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, Djudex, that's fantastic. I feel bad now, I have a picture where I'm making nearly the same face. Next time.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> So generous......



Okay okay, you can use the shower too.


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Djudex, that's fantastic. I feel bad now, I have a picture where I'm making nearly the same face. Next time.



There will be other times, Photoshop doesn't run out of awesomesauce.


----------



## djudex

After walking to the cafe I decided it was waaaaaay too hot already for that getup so now I'm wearing a pair of black shorts and that's it.


----------



## bigjmccoy

djudex said:


> After walking to the cafe I decided it was waaaaaay too hot already for that getup so now I'm wearing a pair of black shorts and that's it.



So where's THAT pic?


----------



## djudex

I need a camera with more lens...


----------



## djudex

Okay that outfit didn't last long...too hot for clothes today. Drinkin' beer and makin' lunch nekkid.


----------



## djudex

For the inevitable cry of "WHY DIDN'T HE POST THAT OUTFIT???"

OMG FAT GUY FARMER TAN TIME


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> For the inevitable cry of "WHY DIDN'T HE POST THAT OUTFIT???"
> 
> OMG FAT GUY FARMER TAN TIME



Hahahaha  That needs to be a song, right now.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

You're a handsome guy, Djudex, and looks like you're pretty good at cooking and enjoy it. There's something about you, though... I just can't put my finger on... like a Mennonite priest gone wrong. Maybe that's it.


----------



## djudex

thirtiesgirl said:


> You're a handsome guy, Djudex, and looks like you're pretty good at cooking and enjoy it.



I'm a pretty dab hand in the ol' kitchenaroonie if I may be less than humble for a moment.



> There's something about you, though... I just can't put my finger on... like a Mennonite priest gone wrong. Maybe that's it.



That's 'cause I'm Dutch! And evil. Can't forget the evil.


----------



## rabbitislove

I love fat guys in shorts :wubu: Knowing ya'll are keeping cool in the summer makes me feel good. Im *that* altruistic.

Anyway, since you've got a paid vacation from work, we expect more pictures. Yes I let the cat out of the bag. And yes I encourage the other FFAs to join me in harrassing you for LOTS of pictures 

Also, whose George Littlechild?


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Also, whose George Littlechild?



George Littlechild is a Cree artist that I found out earlier this year I'm related to (kinda sorta). The picture was one that my mother won many years ago in a raffle. Life is funny sometimes.











I like the picture but it annoys me how much of the space is taken up with the title, it seems pretentious to me somehow.


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> Can't forget the evil.



This goes without saying.

Now I hope you'll be using your time wisely, i.e. copious amounts of flaunting your bad self.


----------



## lovelocs

djudex said:


> I like the picture but it annoys me how much of the space is taken up with the title, it seems pretentious to me somehow.



I hate all pictures where the title is put under or over the work of art (think Gustav Klimt or Ansel Adams) If you know, great, if you don't, "axe somebody."
The art was meant to stand alone.


----------



## Zowie

lovelocs said:


> I hate all pictures where the title is put under or over the work of art (think Gustav Klimt or Ansel Adams) If you know, great, if you don't, "axe somebody."
> The art was meant to stand alone.



Well, if it's a limited edition print, the name of the artist, as well as the title and print number HAS to be visible. Standards are smaller, using only one line under the artwork, ut it's become more popular for artists to use bigger fonts, especially if the print is more commercial.


----------



## rabbitislove

I <3 Ansel Adams. 

Also your print is cool. Its really important to celebrate art, Canadian heritage, blah blah blah blah blah...okay now that Ive said that much...


More nudes plz


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> For the inevitable cry of "WHY DIDN'T HE POST THAT OUTFIT???"
> 
> OMG FAT GUY FARMER TAN TIME


*visions of lap straddling* :blush:



djudex said:


> ..snip...
> That's 'cause I'm Dutch! And evil. Can't forget the evil.


Never!



rabbitislove said:


> ...snip...
> 
> More nudes plz


Yeah, what she said!


----------



## taobear

OneWickedAngel said:


> *visions of lap straddling* :blush:



*shivers* oh my, with you in the hat? *Drools*


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> Now I hope you'll be using your time wisely, i.e. copious amounts of flaunting your bad self.





rabbitislove said:


> More nudes plz





OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah, what she said!



You're all insatiable savages! I love you all


----------



## Blackjack

MISKATONIC YESSSSSS


----------



## chicken legs

Now that I know that Melian is 5'9, it really puts your size into pervspective


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> You're all insatiable savages! I love you all



:bow: :smitten: :wubu: :eat2: :blush: :happy: :eat1: :batting: ...and that spanking one too.


----------



## lovelocs

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, if it's a limited edition print, the name of the artist, as well as the title and print number HAS to be visible. Standards are smaller, using only one line under the artwork, ut it's become more popular for artists to use bigger fonts, especially if the print is more commercial.



Very good to know. Still hate it.


----------



## djudex

So I was thinking, I'm running out of fresh ideas. Any requests?

Keep in mind full frontal nudity is a tit-for-tat situation, I ain't givin' away the farm here ladies! You want the goods, you have to make the supreme sacrifice :shocked::batting:


----------



## WillSpark

Virgin sacrifice?

NOT IT


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Virgin sacrifice?
> 
> NOT IT



I...uh...somewhere...gotta be...

FUCK


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Keep in mind full frontal nudity is a tit-for-tat situation, I ain't givin' away the farm here ladies! You want the goods, you have to make the supreme sacrifice :shocked::batting:



Alright since I dont do nudes online, but I can barter; Ill give you a bag of ketchup chips and a batch of Rabbits No Bones About It Chili  (It has a smokey BBQ flavour with no meat!) and 12 hugs. 

Also, besides the obvious I love that you have big hands. They look AWESOME for massages!!


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> So I was thinking, I'm running out of fresh ideas. Any requests?
> 
> Keep in mind full frontal nudity is a tit-for-tat situation, I ain't givin' away the farm here ladies! You want the goods, you have to make the supreme sacrifice :shocked::batting:



How about a video of you cooking. I would love to hear your voice. I've seen some pretty entertaining cooking videos via Escapist.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Alright since I dont do nudes online, but I can barter; Ill give you a bag of ketchup chips and a batch of Rabbits No Bones About It Chili  (It has a smokey BBQ flavour with no meat!) and 12 hugs.



Ohh you're a temptress miss rabbit! I'll think about it 



> Also, besides the obvious I love that you have big hands. They look AWESOME for massages!!



I have mucho hands and they are kick ass at giving massages. There's nothing like having the ability to cover a person's entire back with your hands to make for an interesting experience.

For perspective -









chicken legs said:


> How about a video of you cooking. I would love to hear your voice. I've seen some pretty entertaining cooking videos via Escapist.



Now that's a good idea! I'll have to pick up some groceries and whip up both a meal and a video :happy:


----------



## Amandy

Big hands are nature's playground equipment


----------



## rabbitislove

Yay! Im excited to hear your voice.  Good thinking Chicken!!  

Oh man this is probably a topless cooking video too!!! CHRISTMAS IN AUGUST OMG!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Esther

*lurks around waiting for vids*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*1st off your hands are about DOUBLE Mine....

and I just can't resist..as cliche as it may be

big hands.............BIG GLOVES*


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *and I just can't resist..as cliche as it may be
> 
> big hands.............BIG GLOVES*



So true, it's hard to find a pair of gloves that fit right.

...what?


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> Yay! Im excited to hear your voice.



Worth the wait - his voice is sexy :smitten:


----------



## djudex

Okay, I have the ingredients I need for a wicked awesome meatloaf but it's too damn hot right now to toss one in the oven so I'll whip it up tomorrow morning when it's still nice and cool.

I know my camera takes video but I don't think the sound quality is that great, I'll try to remember to talk loudly :happy:


----------



## Esther

*still lurking like a creepola*


----------



## djudex

I would just like to point out that after having my allergy testing done the other week it's scientifically proven that I can go hang out with rabbit.






Oh and the video is uploading.


----------



## djudex

Having watched the raw video I have to say either my glasses are on cockeyed or my head is crooked. I'm not sure which.


----------



## djudex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4pQY7hf7XY


----------



## thirtiesgirl

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4pQY7hf7XY



Of course you have that cute Canadian 'accent' with the rounded O's. I love it. I may just have to come to Alberta to see what real beef is all about. Apparently I've been ignorant until now. 


...Although I will say that here in California, we wouldn't dream of using freeze-dried red onion flakes. We'd use the real thing.


----------



## inkedinto

mouthwatering.. and I'm not just talking about the meatloaf :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

Makes me proud to be Canadian, what uppp??

You are soo freakin cute I cant even stand it


----------



## Paquito

It made my life when you said "about."


----------



## Zowie

Haha, this is great! You have a very calming voice... And you sound very Canadian.  I think you should make more! I mean, if anything just for the cooking.


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, this is great! You have a very calming voice...



This is Doctor Judex, I'm listening



> I think you should make more! I mean, if anything just for the cooking.



I need a camera person, sitting my Samsung on the bread crumb jar just doesn't cut it


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4pQY7hf7XY


 
I greatly enjoyed hearing your voice . 



djudex said:


> I would just like to point out that after having my allergy testing done the other week it's scientifically proven that I can go hang out with rabbit.



I don't see ermine on there


----------



## WillSpark

I'm in Missouri. You can't touch our beef.

But I will defintiely try this recipe. And the fact that you reffered to it as 'meatloafy goodness' made me laugh. It's what I'd call it.


----------



## rabbitislove

Hmm, would creative camera placements do it?

If not, you could always read something. Anything. Recipes. We love your voice <3 :wubu:


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> I don't see ermine on there



Chances are good that ermines are hypoallergenic since they're relatives of ferrets.



WillSpark said:


> I'm in Missouri. You can't touch our beef.



It's okay, I know you don't know any better 



> I will defintiely try this recipe. And the fact that you reffered to it as 'meatloafy goodness' made me laugh. It's what I'd call it.



Here's the official recipe-

1kg of ground beef (that's 2 pounds for you non metric peoples)
1 cup dried bread crumbs (seasoned if you can get them, if not add 2 tsp. seasoning salt and 1 tsp. black pepper)
1/3 cup dry onion flakes
2 eggs
1/3 cup of ketchup
2 Tbsp. Dijon mustard
BBQ sauce for coating purposes

Preheat oven to 350° and cook that sum'bitch for 90 minutes.



rabbitislove said:


> Hmm, would creative camera placements do it?
> 
> If not, you could always read something. Anything. Recipes. We love your voice <3 :wubu:



I need like a tripod or something but I'm glad my voice has gone over so well! :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Your voice is sexilicious....and I will be cooking this meatloaf for the bf and baby this week. Thanks lol


----------



## chicken legs

OMG....:bow:

That vid was scrumpdelioucious:eat2:. I was smiling  throughout the entire vid because you are soo darn cute with your cute Canadian accent:happy:. I've never seen meatloaf made so effortlessly. Plus you used my favorite ingredient...BBQ SAUCE. Its a must, that I try this tasty looking dish on Escapist...lol. Growing up, I was traumatized by my moms recipe. I have to say I love the wobbling belly shots while you whipping up the eggs..lol:eat2:. The funny thing is, those eggs looked like little pigeon eggs in you hands..lol. Anywho..love love love the vid..thanks.:eat1:

I think I need some emoticons in this post..whada think..lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

You know, being in the kitchen a lot myself, I noticed something about three minutes into the video that I really liked, you were cleaning as you went. 

Clean as you go, is possibly the best advice you can have in the Kitchen. And you sir, aced that part.


----------



## WillSpark

djudex said:


> It's okay, I know you don't know any better
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the official recipe-
> 
> 1kg of ground beef (that's 2 pounds for you non metric peoples)
> 1 cup dried bread crumbs (seasoned if you can get them, if not add 2 tsp. seasoning salt and 1 tsp. black pepper)
> 1/3 cup dry onion flakes
> 2 eggs
> 1/3 cup of ketchup
> 2 Tbsp. Dijon mustard
> BBQ sauce for coating purposes



1. Thanks for the official recipe. 

2. We're literally cowtown. Canada can't touch us in terms of raising cattle. 

3. Japan wins though. They massage their cows and give them beer. You can't compete with that.


----------



## KittyKitten

How did I miss this thread? You are looking great! I love sideburns.


----------



## inkedinto

I'm gonna try that recipe on the weekend however I think i'm going to modify it slightly and add a bit of chili powder or pepper flakes to give it a bit of zing  since I can't get the zing from having djudex make it for of me that is..


----------



## Melian

I would so get myself in there and get dirty.

*knead knead*


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4pQY7hf7XY



That was the most informative, fun and useful youtube porn I've ever seen.

Well, it was porn for me...

p.s. Is it okay if I substitute ground turkey?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I would so get myself in there and get dirty.
> 
> *knead knead*



I was going to make a joke about yeast but it all went south. Now all I can think about it yeast infections.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was going to make a joke about yeast but it all went south. Now all I can think about it yeast infections.



Oh, fuck. Ew.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was going to make a joke about yeast but it all went south. Now all I can think about it yeast infections.



I am severely disappointed in you, sir.


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> p.s. Is it okay if I substitute ground turkey?



If you're going to use ground turkey you may want to put in real onion instead of the freeze dried ones. Turkey is a lot drier than beef and the moisture in the onions will help keep your loaf not only moist but it'll help it stick together so you don't wind up with powdered turkey instead of loaf.

Loaf loaf loaf loaf. Everyone say it with me now!


----------



## Paquito

Loff. Laugh. Leif. 99 Luftballoons.

FUCK

I'll get it someday...


----------



## rabbitislove

Loft. Loofa. Oompaloompa.

GODDAMNIT PAQUITO!!!


----------



## WillSpark

Loan...Lamb...Lamba Quadrant.

DAMMIT.


----------



## Esther




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


>



HAHAAHAH, brilliant.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


>



I would do anything for loaf.


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> If you're going to use ground turkey you may want to put in real onion instead of the freeze dried ones. Turkey is a lot drier than beef and the moisture in the onions will help keep your loaf not only moist but it'll help it stick together so you don't wind up with powdered turkey instead of loaf.



you said moist


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> I would do anything for loaf.



I lol'd for real


----------



## rabbitislove

Paquito said:


> I would do anything for loaf.



But I wont do that.


----------



## PebbleStones

So apparently I need to move to Canada. You're adorable!


----------



## djudex

PebbleStones said:


> So apparently I need to move to Canada. You're adorable!



Awww shucks, thanks :blush::blush:


----------



## djudex

Also my skinny vanilla bean latte tastes like bananas...


----------



## rabbitislove

I think the solution to that would be for us to come up with a new picture or video theme. 

My only question is have we covered everything that can be done in the "topless" department or do we need to move on to newer potentially freakier pastures. DISCUSS!


----------



## djudex

She Said Discuss It People!! Quit Slackin'!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My thoughts involve him brandishing his sword; a different type of "tripod" of sorts . Still working on how to get it past the :happy:censors. Maybe with the gauntlets on? That should provide enough coverage, right?


----------



## rabbitislove

Hmm interesting. Not a medeval type but whatever floats your boat. Im always down for the classic boudoir photo shoot. 

The one where Homer shoots sexy pics for Marge is one of my top 10 favourite episodes of the Simpsons


----------



## Amandy

(except replace skinny Brit with hot Albertan)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rabbitislove said:


> Hmm interesting. Not a medeval type but whatever floats your boat. Im always down for the classic boudoir photo shoot.
> 
> The one where Homer shoots sexy pics for Marge is one of my top 10 favourite episodes of the Simpsons



There's an episode of "Roseanne" where the titular character (a bbw bodering on ssbbw for those who never saw the show) decides she wants to do boudoir photos for her husband (played by John Goodman who we all know is one hunka-hunka of a BHM). Long story-short in the closing credit are shots of Goodman in character wearing pajamas (unfotunately top included) posing in classic female boudoir positions. It was part creepy, part hilarious and yet still mmmmm. So, yes boudoir (perhaps with a Djudex twist?) would work for me as well - lol.


----------



## rabbitislove

Soo. Bump. This thread hasnt been updated, Hozays hasnt, Shakes hasnt in some time. Goddamnit where is my pornography!!!!?!?!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> Soo. Bump. This thread hasnt been updated, Hozays hasnt, Shakes hasnt in some time. Goddamnit where is my pornography!!!!?!?!!



hahaha, I just came home, let me see if I can pull something together for you . . .


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> Soo. Bump. This thread hasnt been updated, Hozays hasnt, Shakes hasnt in some time. Goddamnit where is my pornography!!!!?!?!!



wooooah! Someone hasn't been getting hugs recently!


----------



## rabbitislove

Yes. I have a serious hug deficiency. Been keeping up with my B12 though!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Good girl.


----------



## Esther

rabbitislove said:


> Yes. I have a serious hug deficiency. Been keeping up with my B12 though!



But I bet you're still UNHEALTHY


----------



## djudex

I'm unhealthy. I have a cold and it sucks balls.

SOMEONE CHICKEN SOUP ME!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> Yes. I have a serious hug deficiency. Been keeping up with my B12 though!



I put some softcore porn up for you, just because you asked so nicely.


----------



## rabbitislove

Esther said:


> But I bet you're still UNHEALTHY



I know. When oh WHEN will I go back to eating flesh. Which is the only source of nutrients we know! I wont be healthy until all I eat is meat. What have veggies done for me lately.

Jude, if I was in AB, you know I would. I am a sucker for taking care of people.

Also, muchos gracias Hozay. It rocked my world


----------



## djudex

I think it's about time this thread was resurrected, don't you?


----------



## HDANGEL15

:eat2:



:kiss2:


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> I think it's about time this thread was resurrected, don't you?



I WANT YOU INSIDE OF ME


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> I think it's about time this thread was resurrected, don't you?



This greatly pleases my eyeballs.


----------



## Amandy

Your eyes exude sex ... and your body? well that does too.


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> I WANT YOU INSIDE OF ME



I'm already in sweetmeat.



HDANGEL15 said:


> :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:





Esther said:


> This greatly pleases my eyeballs.





Amandy said:


> Your eyes exude sex ... and your body? well that does too.



Why did I ever stop posting in here?? You ladies give me such a warm, happy inside hug


----------



## Blackjack

Esther said:


> This greatly pleases my eyeballs.



Among other parts, I'm sure.

That's a _damned _good pic, in any case.


----------



## Esther

Blackjack said:


> Among other parts, I'm sure.
> 
> That's a _damned _good pic, in any case.



This greatly pleases my parts.


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess I peaked at this yesterday before I finished my paper.

IM NOT WORTHY! IM NOT WORTHY!

(On the plus side, I DID just finish my paper and mailed it to my professor. ) 

View attachment waynes-world-pic-1.jpg


----------



## djudex

Awww you're worthy! :kiss2:

Here's me getting ready to get domestic this morning. I can hardly wait until I'm rich and I can pay someone to do this for me


----------



## Esther

Pff. I'll fly out there and be your housemaid. My job sucks anyway.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Pff. I'll fly out there and be your housemaid. My job sucks anyway.



Oh dear Lord if only you were serious!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## djudex

Seriously, I'd pay you in belly rubs.

That's like a totally fair trade.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I think it's about time this thread was resurrected, don't you?


 
Holeeee mutha of resurrections!:smitten::smitten::smitten: Great pic! 



djudex said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Here's me getting ready to get domestic this morning. I can hardly wait until I'm rich and I can pay someone to do this for me


I wonder how many women are suddenly wishing they were your mirror, just so you could rub them down...?


----------



## rabbitislove

Your do-rag makes me happy.

Tell you what, if you become extremely wealthy by June 2011, and can offer me more money than any job down here, I will join Esther in cleaning.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Your do-rag makes me happy.
> 
> Tell you what, if you become extremely wealthy by June 2011, and can offer me more money than any job down here, I will join Esther in cleaning.



Deal! addedtextbecausedimsisacharacternumbernazi


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> Here's me getting ready to get domestic this morning. I can hardly wait until I'm rich and I can pay someone to do this for me



I will now fantasize about you as my man servant who hates to wear shirts. I hope you're not offended, but either way, I'll still do it.


----------



## BigChaz

Amandy said:


> I will now fantasize about you as my man servant who hates to wear shirts. I hope you're not offended, but either way, I'll still do it.



DAMN YOU DJDUDEX! DAMN YOOOUUUU!!!!

I want to be someones fantasy! Why must you take it all for yourself, huh!??!


----------



## Amandy

BigChaz said:


> DAMN YOU DJDUDEX! DAMN YOOOUUUU!!!!
> 
> I want to be someones fantasy! Why must you take it all for yourself, huh!??!



You're my fantasy in YOUR thread. Wait, which one is yours? I need to know where to take my predatory sweet spot.


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> I will now fantasize about you as my man servant who hates to wear shirts. I hope you're not offended, but either way, I'll still do it.



I have absolutely no problem with this what so ever.



BigChaz said:


> DAMN YOU DJDUDEX! DAMN YOOOUUUU!!!!
> 
> I want to be someones fantasy! Why must you take it all for yourself, huh!??!



I can't help being awesome, I was drawn this way.


----------



## BigChaz

Amandy said:


> You're my fantasy in YOUR thread. Wait, which one is yours? I need to know where to take my predatory sweet spot.



I don't really have a thread, I hijack everyone elses. I should post a thread and stick with it one of these days.


----------



## Amandy

BigChaz said:


> I don't really have a thread, I hijack everyone elses. I should post a thread and stick with it one of these days.



You should call it, "What are you BigChazing about today?"

Now, can I please get back to enjoying what's turned into a djudex pool boy fantasy?


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> I don't really have a thread, I hijack everyone elses. I should post a thread and stick with it one of these days.



The Jude Abides


----------



## rabbitislove

Holy shit. 

Marry me. 

Right now. 

I love you.

<--------biggest Lebowski nerd ever.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> The Jude Abides



I wish my "Abide Dude" shirt still fit so I could come back with an awesome pictoral response.

Alas, I shall have to bask in my own destruction.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Marry me.
> 
> Right now.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> <--------biggest Lebowski nerd ever.



rabbit, will you marry me? I promise to be fat and awesome forever if you promise to stay hot and awesome forever.

Man, thems is some wedding vows!


----------



## Blackjack

djudex said:


> The Jude Abides



Epic. You've just won an internet, sir.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> rabbit, will you marry me? I promise to be fat and awesome forever if you promise to stay hot and awesome forever.
> 
> Man, thems is some wedding vows!



Forever? For eva-eva. For eva eva?

Sure what the hell? Besides who doesnt love the cleaning lady marries her employer fantasy 

Alright so vows. Judex, I vow to be awesome and hot, to give you lots of hot FFA loving, to cook you vegan pizza at least once a week, to do the laundry, fetch your slippers and discover the cure for cancer.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Forever? For eva-eva. For eva eva?
> 
> Sure what the hell? Besides who doesnt love the cleaning lady marries her employer fantasy
> 
> Alright so vows. Judex, I vow to be awesome and hot, to give you lots of hot FFA loving, to cook you vegan pizza at least once a week, to do the laundry, fetch your slippers and discover the cure for cancer.



I vow to also be awesome and hot, to let you squeeze, rub and fondle any fat bits you want, to eat vegan pizza at least once a week and generally be worthy of your amazing awesomeness


----------



## djudex

Photos from yesterday! Went on a big ol' roadtrip that wound up being a little over 700km by the end of the day.

Ready for the day!






A beautiful prairie sunrise, it's amazing how many shades of pink you get at dusk and dawn.






Not smog, not fog, not smoke but wheat chaff in the air! This is why allergies suck during harvest season 






Some neat clouds.






And sunset on the prairies on the way home. Sunrise, sunset! Sunrise, sunset!


----------



## BigChaz

1) Pretty

2) Holy shit, I never would have guessed wheat chaff. That is insane. That has to be bad for everything - cars, noses, etc.


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> Seriously, I'd pay you in belly rubs.
> 
> That's like a totally fair trade.



TOTALLY!! :wubu:



Also, those are great photos! Something I like about you is your snazzy, snazzy duds. You always look really nice and put-together.


----------



## Amandy

Esther said:


> Also, those are great photos! Something I like about you is your snazzy, snazzy duds. You always look really nice and put-together.



The man doesn't just LOOK nice and put together, he *IS* nice and put together. HELLO?


----------



## Esther

I hope that tone was meant to be humourous.


----------



## djudex

Ladies, ladies....don't make me break out the paddle...


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> Ladies, ladies....don't make me break out the paddle...



Pretty please with a certain Albertan's sugar on top?


----------



## djudex

Amandy said:


> Pretty please with a certain Albertan's sugar on top?



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## BigChaz

How about you paddle me and I just tell the ladies how much it hurts


----------



## rabbitislove

This thread is getting way tense. 
Dont be hating cuz Jude and I are emarried.
We have an e-open-marriage.

Because technically Im still married to Dr. P and Esther. And possibly Melian.

I should really just move to my next door neighbour state Utah. Id fit right in..


----------



## djudex

Vacation breakfast goodness!

















This was actually a camera miss-fire and I was going to delete it but then I thought to myself at least one of you is going to enjoy the hell out of a pic like this so I left it in.


----------



## Amandy

djudex said:


> This was actually a camera miss-fire and I was going to delete it but then I thought to myself at least one of you is going to enjoy the hell out of a pic like this so I left it in.



Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! 

btw, the first pic is magnificent :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Nice. Theres no pictures of that Grizzly Adams though. You still rockin it?


----------



## djudex

I'll grow you some more over the weekend!


----------



## rabbitislove

Yayyy.

Also listening to dubstep while looking at this thread makes me feel 10x dirtier. I really just need to leave. I have (yet) another paper to work on before the winter break.


----------



## rabbitislove

Also, I just thought of this last night. Your stretchmarks are adorable. We dont say that enough in Western society now do we? Ill start :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

I love you on vacation


----------



## djudex

Grizzledness by request. Goofiness thrown in for free!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

:bow: :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

a bump..just cause


----------



## djudex

Awww are you missing the daily doses of Judex from back in the day? 

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## analikesyourface

Not gonna lie, I'm super sad I missed all of this </3


----------



## djudex

If it wasn't for external circumstance I would love to revive this thread. If I become independently wealthy you can bet your sweet, fat-loving asses it's making a come back the likes of which haven't been seen since Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> Awww are you missing the daily doses of Judex from back in the day?
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:



Yezzzzz:happy:

And good luck on becoming full time eyecandy:eat1:


----------



## rabbitislove

I still get a few Jude pictures in my facebook inbox :happy:

Im probably the luckiest little bunny on this side of the Rocky Mountains


----------



## Cobra Verde

rabbitislove said:


> I still get a few Jude pictures in my facebook inbox :happy:
> 
> Im probably the luckiest little bunny on this side of the Rocky Mountains


I'm guessing this means I was wrong to read your screenname as Rabbi Tislove...


----------



## djudex

Cross post for all you Judex hungry fiends

I may not always be fat but when I am, I'm well upholstered


----------



## rabbitislove

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm guessing this means I was wrong to read your screenname as Rabbi Tislove...



Not a Rabbi sir. Just your average Colorado mountain hare


----------



## djudex

Episode 2 of Fat Bastard Cooking; Revenge of the Veg. Thanks to rabbitislove for the recipe.

*AUDIO ALERT* for some reason the audio for the utensils is really, really freaking loud. If you see me about to tap a spoon or a whisk then step the fuck back. You've been warned.

QUINOA UP IN HURR

Recipe link - http://ohmyveggies.com/recipe-peanutty-quinoa-bowls-two-make-baked-tofu/ (I left out the tofu bars)


----------



## rabbitislove

Oh god be still my vegan heart! Im glad it was pretty decent 

Alright my deep thoughts here:

1) You are gorgeous as fuck and your body is amazing. Just wow. :wubu: Just want to cuddle you 
2) I love your humour. I came home and lay on the bed and had some good chuckles.
3) Your comments on (and general mistrust of quinoa) cracked me up. Quinoa is pretty bland without a sauce or flavour on it.
4) I want to come home to you cooking. Holy shit that is the dream.
5) It warms my heart when anyone tries vegan recipes but especially Albertans and Texans (Last time I was this excited, my roommate and her boyfriend, both from Texas) loved the vegan crockpot meal I made. 
6) No tofu???? Thats the best part! 

I think thats about it. Im going to try to get to bed early as I havent seemed to be sleeping enough for *some* reason these days


----------



## rabbitislove

Thought I'd revive this thread following our visit. First picture is Jude bonding with my kitty. They got on quite well. 

View attachment 20161124_145301.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Lived out my fantasy of taking a bhm to dxl. Not only did we get lots of smiles from staff and other big dudes but the salesgirl wanted to jump in his suitcase and go back to Canada with him. 

View attachment lumberlove.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Just us chilling out. Im such a frenzied bunny it was good to have someone make me slow my roll and relax. 

View attachment 20161125_233335.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Also please forgive Grandma Rabbit. This is my first time trying to use fancy technology to upload from my phone to Dims


----------



## djudex

God damn, we so purdy rabbit!


----------



## loopytheone

You guys are so cute, I wanna hug both of you. At the same time. Group hug!


----------



## Tad

Thank you for for sharing!


----------



## Cobra Verde

rabbitislove said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread following our visit. First picture is Jude bonding with my kitty. They got on quite well.


Oh, are you 2 an item? I was unaware!


*makes Full House "awwww" sound effect*


----------



## Melian

This took way too long to happen, but I'm glad it finally did


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> This took way too long to happen, but I'm glad it finally did



Agreed on both points!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I love that photo of both of you together- looking so happy! :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Agreed on both points!



C'mon it only took me like 7 years! (It wouldve taken me more had you not called me out on my own stupidity. And for that I am forever grateful!)


----------



## dwesterny

Congrats, I'm happy for you both!
you thought I would add a snarky comment, but I didn't!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

I was anticipating your snark. But whatever. Ive been sappy and obnoxious (and while I get carried away, its out of serious hard like for Jude  )

(And your snark is fuckin' funny.  Dont ever stop being you because the world needs more Dwes).


----------



## BigChaz

You guys look great together! I just didn't want to be the one to break the news... as per Dims Law 743.92ac-2, you are now a permanent couple. It has been recognized in the Fat Court of Law.


----------



## Jeannie

So happy for you two!!


----------



## Anjula

You two make such a great looking couple! Congratulations!&#127881;


----------



## rabbitislove

In the absence of posts and recent discussion of BHM pictures: 
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg[/ame]


----------



## djudex

Necropost, who dat!?


----------

